# DCC again



## dd1228 (Jan 26, 2015)

Please bare with me, I'm still learning! How do I access all that a sound decoder has to offer with my NCE handset. Like the different horns and bells and coupler sounds etc. I can't seem to find anything in the directions that explains it.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

That should have come with the locomotive or explained how to get to the manual online. What do you have for a loco?
Thanks.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

They are all dependent on the decoder and CV programming.
And all should be in the manual provided with the Decoder (presumably included with the loco), not with the NCE System.

Here are some MRC preset standard diesel functions:
F0 Headlight on/off
F1 Bell on/off
F2 Horn
F3 Accessory light on/off / Air release (Air release disable when CV63=0)
F4 Coupling
F5 Brake handle: brake when moving, brake release when idle
F6 Dynamic brake on/off. The loco will slow down when F6 is on

Here are Tsunami preset standard diesel functions:
F0 Headlight/Backup Light
F1 Bell
F2 Airhorn 
F3 Short Airhorn
F4 Dynamic Brake
F5 FX5 Output
F6 FX6 Output
F7 Dimmer
F8 Mute the Sound
F9 Radiator Fans
F10 Air Compressor
F11 Brake Squeal/Release
F12 Coupler Clank
Throttle: Engine Exhaust


----------



## dd1228 (Jan 26, 2015)

The loco is a BLI E8 with the paragon sound, and yes it came with a card with all the F numbers and what each one does. My problem is how do you pull the number you want on the NCE handset. You cant just punch the number in when the loco is running. I tried it and it doesnt work that way. There must be a different screen than the one thats there when youre running and I sure cant find it. I red the 60 page NCE manual front to back and I cant seem to find what Im looking for. Like the horn; when you push HORN you get a certain sound. Now theres another sounding horn on F22, but how to access it is my dilemma. Thanks for replying.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Shift-headlight will give you F10 to F19. 

Do that twice and you will have access to F20-F29. Then push '2'.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

You would be programing the CV's. The best and easiest way for me to explain how to do that is youtube. This is not my video but it shows you in detail how to change the sound on your loco.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

He doesn't want to program the CV's. He wants to know how to access the higher functions on buttons F10 through F29.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

MichaelE said:


> He doesn't want to program the CV's. He wants to know how to access the higher functions on buttons F10 through F29.


AHH ok I miss read the post as he wanted to change the horn on cv's. Sorry about that.


----------

